# Lakers Draft Room Central Thread



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Talk about anything and everything about who the Lakers should select, if the Lakers should trade their pick to move up or move down, or anything else you want!










Team Overview

LOS ANGELES LAKERS 
*2004 DRAFT SELECTIONS* 
PICK (RD) PLAYER FROM 
27. (1) 
56. (2) 

*CURRENT FREE AGENTS PLAYER NOTES* 
Kobe Bryant May terminate contract 
Derek Fisher May terminate contract 
Horace Grant Unrestricted 
Karl Malone Player option 
Stanislav Medvedenko Unrestricted 
Gary Payton Player option 
Bryon Russell Unrestricted 

*LAST 10 FIRST-ROUND SELECTIONS*
YEAR PICK PLAYER FROM 
2003 24 Brian Cook Illinois 
2002 27 Chris Jefferies Fresno State 
2000 29 Mark Madsen Stanford 
1999 23 Devean George Augsburg 
1998 26 Sam Jacobson Minnesota 
1996 24 Derek Fisher Arkansas-Little Rock 
1994 10 Eddie Jones Temple 
1993 12 George Lynch North Carolina 
1992 15 Anthony Peeler Missouri 
1990 27 Elden Campbell Clemson


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We should draft David Harrison & Al Jefferson


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm hoping for Dorell Wright or J.R. Smith.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

how about sasha vujacic or david harrison?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is what some sites are saying we will draft:

Draftcity 

27. Dorell Wright
57. Misan Nikagbatse

NBADraft 

27. David Harrison
57. Rickey Paulding


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I want JR Smith, this guy has star potential and at worse will drain open 3's like crazy.

Other guys look like mediocre busts

1) JR Smith
2) Telfair

If Telfair falls we better pick him. We missed barbosa last year and we better not miss smith or telfair or smith if they fall


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

David Harrison and Trevor Ariza or Andre Emmet.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm going to Madison Square Garden at 6am on Wednesday to try to get my tickets!!!


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

David Harrison or Ha Seung Jin are the players that I can see the Lakers picking. I don't think Dorell Wright or JR Smith will fall to them, but who knows.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

With Shaq wanting to be traded, and Phil gone (meaning that our chances of keeping Kobe have risen), we really have to take a big man.

Top Choices (not in order):
Pavel Podkolzine (7'5" 303lbs)..."Lampe II"? Unless he has some contract issues, I highly doubt he'll fall.

Robert Swift (7'0" 245lbs)...I'm not very high on him, but he does have "potential". Anyways, he won't fall past Boston's last pick.

Rafael Araujo (6'11" 280lbs)

Peter John Ramos (7'3" 260lbs)...I've heard some really good things about him. I think it would be a huge steal if he were to fall.

David Harrison (7'0" 270lbs)...Don't know as much about him, but I hear he'd be more likely than the other projects to come in and help our team right away.

Ha Seung-Jin (7'3" 300lbs)...I really like his big body, but he'd definitely have to stay overseas for at least another year.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Say Good Bye To Jamal Sampson


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Now Nbadraft.net Has Us Draafting 


David Harrison 7-0 270 C Colorado Jr. in the first 
Rickey Paulding 6-4 210 SG Missouri Sr.

Someones Reacting To The Shaq News

Edit: Didnt See Koblenz Post


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Yea, we need more size and depth to compete again in this league. We want guys who can help immediately but still have potential. That's one huge thing we have sucked at- drafting potential players.

We should pick up Araujo, Jefferson, Swift, or Smith if any of the four fall to us.

If not Ha-Seung Jin would be a good pick, but knowing the Lakers its probably gonna be Harrison. Although, we are supposedly really wanting Vujacic and this could be the year.

With the second one I'd like to see someone who can come in and compete. -Maybe Rice, Drejer, Paulding, Flores, Nikagbatse- position doesn't really matter, second round is for the bench.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

David Harrison? OK, I'll be honest here, I've never seen the cat play, but the words "unmotivated big man" that the scouting reports have used to describe him have scared me; mostly because we already have one with 100 times this guy's talent.

And for some reason Ha-Seung Jin is reminding me more of Slavko Vranes than Yao Ming. It seems like everytime a center goes in the draft who isn't a top 3 pick turns out to be a big stiff. Hell, sometimes even #1s turn out to be terrible (such as Olowokandi).

But at #27 we'll be lucky if the guy is good enough to keep himself off the IR for the whole year. And at #57 we'll be lucky to get someone who's actually played basketball before.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

ESPN Mag had us drafting one of these 3 players. 

S. Vujacic
D. Harrison
T. Ariza


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I'm going to Madison Square Garden at 6am on Wednesday to try to get my tickets!!!


3AM PST, ouch 

I hope uve gotten used to EST


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I would like to see Sasha Vujanic in round 1 and Rickey Paulding in round 2. Paulding has round 1 talent and I don't want any stiffs in round 1, 95% of those late first round big men never pan out.

I would also like to see Desmon Farmer brought in to summer camp.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

The Lakers should trade up for Luke Jackson. Personally, that's what I think, but it's only an opinion. Devean George needs a relocation. See what you can get for him. It just seems like he isn't working in LA at all. I mean, breaking Darko's hand, being the fifth wheel on the team of hall of famers, coming from a DIII school. It just doesn't add up to being a good Laker player, that's all. :|


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Trade up..*

..and get Jameer Nelson. I'd be happy with Trevor Ariza or sasha if we stay where we're at.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

I think Nelson would be a nice bench player next year.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

So who would you all like with your #5 pick in the Shaq trade?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> So who would you all like with your #5 pick in the Shaq trade?


Hands down, Ben Gordon. If not him, then Devin Harris. If not him then Shaun Livingston.

I must say though I don't think this Laker/Mavs trade is gonna happen because Cuban is going to be too scared to give up Dirk and will back out of it, and the Lakers would be silly to give Shaq to the Mavs while Dirk is still there. You have to give something to get something.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

If Mitch Doesnt Get Dirk, I Will Personally Drive To LA And, ....

Ill Leave It There


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Hands down, Ben Gordon. If not him, then Devin Harris. If not him then Shaun Livingston.
> ...


You are right about Cuban not giving up Dirk.

And since when is two guys who have been to 5 All-Star games
(Nash and Walker), an All-Rookie player who is going to be great
in Howard and the 5th pick in the draft not giving something to
get something.

Stop overvaluing Shaq. The package without Dirk is more than
fair for an overpaid ageing Shaq.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Actually the report today says Dirk may be on the table:

"An NBA executive said late Wednesday that the Mavericks now would approach the Lakers with a new offer of Dirk Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the No. 5 pick in exchange for O'Neal. "



Link


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

That is a LOT more reasonable jstempi, I was about to go nuts if it were a deal where had to take on finley's horrible contract and not get dirk.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

This is not a deep draft, a lot worse then last year's which was filled with talent Probably on 8 or 10 deep, with 1 or 2 possible steals.

Luol Deng! I'd love to have him!

dallas better not draft pavel and package him to us.... I don't not want guy spending 50% of his time with injuries... He seems like a huge bust too


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Actually the report today says Dirk may be on the table:
> 
> "An NBA executive said late Wednesday that the Mavericks now would approach the Lakers with a new offer of Dirk Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the No. 5 pick in exchange for O'Neal. "
> ...


This is not happening. Cuban confirmed last night that Dirk will
not be traded in order to get Shaq.

If you can get a better offer than Nash,Walker,Howard and #5 pick
than I suggest you take it.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

OK, if the Lakers draft Anderson I will be pretty happy, he would be a steal at #27.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> This is not happening. Cuban confirmed last night that Dirk will
> ...


The better offer would just be simply keep Shaq in that case.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> This is not happening. Cuban confirmed last night that Dirk will
> ...


So you know, I am not a part of Laker management, so I cant take any offers. If I were I'd tell Dallas to pound sand. The deal you propose equals a good PG, a newbie with potential, a high pick in an aweful draft, and a bad decision maker that will give cap relief next year for a top five player who will likely get Dallas to the finals, be a top 3 center until he retires, and allow Dallas to double their ticket prices. Cuban's last concern is overpaying Shaq.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*This year, it could mean Aleksander Vujacic, a 20-year-old, rangy point guard from Slovenia; Beno Udrih, another guard from Slovenia; Andersen Varejao, a Brazilian power forward, or David Harrison, a 7-footer from Colorado.

The Lakers also might be tempted to take a chance on South Korean center Ha Seung Jin, who is 7-foot-4, 325 pounds and raw, basketball-wise. *

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...742.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I Still Like The NJ Trade Alot More


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> *This year, it could mean Aleksander Vujacic, a 20-year-old, rangy point guard from Slovenia; Beno Udrih, another guard from Slovenia; Andersen Varejao, a Brazilian power forward, or David Harrison, a 7-footer from Colorado.
> 
> The Lakers also might be tempted to take a chance on South Korean center Ha Seung Jin, who is 7-foot-4, 325 pounds and raw, basketball-wise. *
> ...


:sour:

I don't know, Vujacic seems like he may be OK, but the rest of them sound like stiffs and/or busts. Varejao's descriptions make him sound like a Brazilian version of Mark Madsen (someone please tell me this isn't true). I have a feeling though if Vujacic is still on the board Sacto will take him ahead of us.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> I Still Like The NJ Trade Alot More


You mean Shaq for K-Mart and Kittles? The only way I'd trade with NJ is if I got a combo of K-Mart and Kidd or K-Mart and Richard Jefferson. I don't think Kittles would fit in at all with Lakes unless he was coming off the bench, and Martin and a bench player wouldn't be enough for me to give up Shaq, even if he only has a few years left in him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeh But It Involved Kristic
EDIT: THIS ONE


L.A. Lakers trades: SG Kareem Rush (6.4 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.8 apg in 17.3 minutes) 
C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: C Nenad Krstic (STATS KEEP CHANGING?) SF Rodney Rogers (7.8 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 20.4 minutes) 
C Alonzo Mourning (8.0 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.7 apg in 17.9 minutes) 
PF Kenyon Martin (16.7 ppg, 9.5 rpg, 2.5 apg in 34.6 minutes) 
SG Kerry Kittles (13.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 2.5 apg in 34.7 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +17.7 ppg, +7.4 rpg, and +4.0 apg. 

New Jersey trades: C Nenad Krstic (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
SF Rodney Rogers (7.8 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 20.4 minutes) 
C Alonzo Mourning (8.0 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.7 apg in 17.9 minutes) 
PF Kenyon Martin (16.7 ppg, 9.5 rpg, 2.5 apg in 34.6 minutes) 
SG Kerry Kittles (13.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 2.5 apg in 34.7 minutes) 
New Jersey receives: SG Kareem Rush (6.4 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.8 apg in 72 games) 
C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 67 games) 
Change in team outlook: -17.7 ppg, -7.4 rpg, and -4.0 apg


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

I think with Diesel stepping out, we really need help right away in the C. I'd like to see the lakers draft someone with the same potential as Jamal Sampson. Sampson was nice and long. He was a good rebounder and had capabilities to be a tremendous shot blocker. I think we should draft a Center with some shotblocking, like Robert Swift. He has very good upside, and I think going American is much better than drafting oversees. It seems that too high a percentage of bigs from oversees don't develop and turn into busts. Robert Swift is the right pick.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nenad Krstic


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This is a pretty pathetically weak draft.

Nobody at #5 will be a perennial all-star.

Neither Walker or Nash are right now. And Nash is only two years younger than Shaq.

So we trade the best player in the league, who could literally make the Magic or Bulls contenders, for no franchise players, or even perennial all-stars. God I hope we keep Shaq.

BTW I love Tony Bobbit from Cincy as well. He should be had for the 2nd rounder.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> This is a pretty pathetically weak draft.


Yeah, that's an understatement...
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=102904


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dwight Howard In Orlando


I Wonder If Howard Will Be the Next Kwame Brown
If He Is, Id Be A Very Mad Magic Fan 
Good Luck With That Orlando


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

So Washington Has The 5th Pick 


Devin Harris, No Thank You Dallas


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dallas drafted a point guard, if they made that pick for the Lakers I will be very mad at Mitch.

Just helps confirm my belief that Shaq will end up staying.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cuban Said Harris Is The Future PG In *Dallas*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Toronto's Pick Was Interesting
:uhoh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jersey trade is terrible for us.

I'm more convinced than ever that Shaq will be a Laker this season. 

He has little trade value that makes sense.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

J.Nelson To Orlando For Two 2nd Round Picks?
um ok


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

J.Nelson To Orlando For A Future 1st Round Pick, And That Orlando So Its A Prett Good Trade


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

here we go....coming up...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I hope we get Peter Ramos.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

i dont know too much about vujanic...sorta hard when you have no covereage of european ball. ill just say, im hoping he pans out.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*He Cant Shoot For Beans*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Question:Is there any particular team you like in the NBA? Most players from the Balkans like the Kings.

SV: Yeah, Stojakovic, Divac, Webber (laughs). Yes, I like them. But I don't really care about the team as long as they want me and I can help them and we can win games and go in the highest position that's possible.

:|


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

I was LOL when Toronto picked. 

As for Devin Harris, I personally was hoping that Shaun Livingston was going to drop to 5 and Dallas would pick him for us. That was my own personal preference though because from what I saw Livingston seems like in a year or two he could be a serious impact player and it's not like Gary Payton's going to be doing anything that much better next year. -- If Harris is the PG of the future in Dallas then if we traded Shaq to Dallas we'd either be getting Daniels or Steve Nash, which wouldn't bother me at all.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cuban Said, Harris Was For Dallas And Not For Trade Bait


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I want a big guy in the second round.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

2nd Round Pick
Marcus Douthit

POWER FORWARD | (6-11, 233) | PROVIDENCE


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> *He Cant Shoot For Beans*


says who?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> *He Cant Shoot For Beans*


I wouldn't say that, I think Vujacic was the best option to draft considering what we knew of the prospects. Obviously, we don't know if he'll pan out but he was gonna be our pick unless you wanted Varejao. From the video clips of him, he seems like he flails around a bit in the paint on his drives but his shot looked good from what was shown. A lot better than drafting Harrison IMO.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thekid</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that, I think Vujacic was the best option to draft considering what we knew of that prospects. Obviously, we don't know if he'll pan out but he was gonna be our pick unless you wanted Varejao. From the video clips of him, he seems like he flails around a bit in the paint on his drives but his shot looked good from what was shown. A lot better than drafting Harrison IMO.


I'm glad we didn't pick Varejao or Harrison. Both of em look like goofs.


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

cool ur 2nd rounder is a shotblocker


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

if there is any good, it is that there wasn't much room to screw up on...

However with magic's deal to get Nelson, I'm think we could have offered our 1st this year and a future first too and gotten him


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Sasha is an intriguing prospect with his height and abilities. Not being a pure point can be a problem, but not having pure playmaking skills hasn't stopped a lot of players from getting the job done in the NBA, and I've got the feeling Vujacic will find his place, as he has the talent and plays with a lot of heart.
> 
> Best Case Scenario: Marko Jaric, Brent Barry
> Worst Case Scenario: Jeryl Sasser, Antonio Daniels
> ...


----------

